# منظومة تتبع الشمس



## مهند المهداوي (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الاعزاء كنت قد حصلت على تصميم لمنظومة شمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية المركزة على بؤرة وتعمل على تدوير مائع داخلها ليقوم بتوصيل الطاقة الحرارية الى المكان المطلوب ليستخدم حسب الطلب ولكن بسبب حركة الشمس فانني احتاج الى منظومة تتبع حركة الشمس لكي تتحرك هذه المنظومة مع حركة الشمس لكي تبقي الاشعة المركزة على منطقة تجميع الاشعة في البؤرة ارجو منكم المساعدة مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (6 يناير 2009)

ما المطلوب صديقى؟
www.carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يناير 2009)

عزيزي مهند 
يوجد محرك لتوجيه القاعدة الأساسية للخلايا الشمسية أو لأي جهاز آخر ليتحرك مع اتجاه الشمس وفق مسارها : ويوجد منه نوعان :
على محور واحد أو على محورين أي فقط من الشروق حتى الغروب أو على مدار العام .....


----------



## مهند المهداوي (7 يناير 2009)

مراد الدرديرى قال:


> ما المطلوب صديقى؟
> www.carsnology.blogspot.com


 
اخي العزيز مراد شكرا على الرد ولكن كنت اقصد الحصول على منظومة تتبع مسار الشمس طوال النهار


----------



## مهند المهداوي (7 يناير 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> عزيزي مهند
> يوجد محرك لتوجيه القاعدة الأساسية للخلايا الشمسية أو لأي جهاز آخر ليتحرك مع اتجاه الشمس وفق مسارها : ويوجد منه نوعان :
> على محور واحد أو على محورين أي فقط من الشروق حتى الغروب أو على مدار العام .....


 
شكرا للاخ عصام على الرد و اتمنى منك تزويدي بمخططات الخاصة بالدائرة الثانية مشكورا​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2009)

للأسف ليس لدي أية مخططات للدارة ..
الفكرة باختصار هي حساس للضوء ومحرك مرتبط به يعطي الأمر بالتحرك بحيث يتابع مسار الشمس بسبب وصول الضوء بشدة معينة إلى هذا الحساس...


----------



## مهند المهداوي (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز عصام كنت ارجو ان يتوفر لديك المخطط الخاص بدائرة تتبع الشمس (sun traking)وارجو من كل من يقرا هذا الموضوع ان يسعفنا بها لكي اتمكن من اكمال تصميم المشروع ثم نشره على صفحات المنتدى ليستفيد منه اخواننا المهندسين العرب لكون الفكرة جديدة نوعا ما واتمنى ان تنجح باذن الله.​


----------



## badamalek (13 يناير 2009)

قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## مهند المهداوي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مازلت انتظر هل بالامكان تزويدنا بالتصميم لطفا


----------



## حسن المعاني (11 مارس 2011)

ياريت تعطيني الدائرة


----------

